# If money were no issue?



## tbui02721 (Jul 31, 2010)

If money were no issue, what would be your dream downhill/free-ride/AM ride?


----------



## dbfzurowski (Jul 24, 2010)

DB goat


----------



## tbui02721 (Jul 31, 2010)

really, 36 people look but only 1 post?


----------



## ABLACKCAR (Jun 25, 2010)

In order of sexiness:

TRANSITION TR450 with all the fixins...

Intense 951 fro 

demo9

I'm too fat to go uphill...Only DH and FR rigs for me...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

What I got
Downhill: V10
Freeride: Bullit (needs to be burly cuz it gets lent out a lot)
AM: Mojo SL

Imagine the sickest builds possible on the V10 and Ibis with sensible parts on the Bullit. I've been offered lots of different frames and parts but I insist on running what I want.


----------



## tbui02721 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice selections people.


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

Canfield Formula 1 Jedi built with all the dream parts.

Or an adult size plastic BIG WHEEL! (all black)


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

End thread.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

DH: Intense M9
FR: Giant Faith
AM: Giant Reign X
Other: dunno where it fits but Intense SS

imagine them with all the best parts, and obnoxious neon colors =D

Jk, but i do like the orange and yellowish green of Semnuks DJ bike...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My jedi. Isn't a part id change and is about as pricey as it gets....


----------



## tbui02721 (Jul 31, 2010)

Too make this even more dreamy, let's list out these Best Parts. 

CUSTOM BUILDS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

tbui02721 said:


> Too make this even more dreamy, let's list out these Best Parts.
> 
> CUSTOM BUILDS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Showa Fork
Cane Creek Angleset
26 Stem/Pedals
Profile Hubs (240 eng point) laced to mavic Hoops
Campy Super Record 9spd rear cass and Der.
E13
Revox Shock
Thomson Post
Profile Cranks w Outboard bearings
Pro Tapers


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

If money was truelly not an issue i'd probably look for a good frame builder and design me my own bike. Atleast than you have something really unique and it's allot of fun designing your own stuff. Something with a zerolink would be rad.

And for those lazy cruizing around days i'd buy this 60K€ german piece of carbonio porn, it can reach a very decent 100 km h.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

DH: DHR
FR: Giant Faith
AM: Mojo HD

man that would be sweet...


----------



## ABLACKCAR (Jun 25, 2010)

Duece said:


> Canfield Formula 1 Jedi built with all the dream parts.
> 
> Or an adult size plastic BIG WHEEL! (all black)


I'm with Duece...Give me a carefree day on a big wheel like when I was grom and I'd be cool for awhile...


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

I rode John Ford's (Bear Creek Bicycles owner) Faith last Friday on the Ashland DH course. OMFG! That bike freakin RULEZ! No learning curve - instantly felt like the most balanced bike I've ever ridden and jumps like a dream! Also got to ride his Black Market Kill Switch! 4 inch travel X Fusion with lockout, Argyle fork so it's basically a mini DH that becomes a DJ bike with a flick of the switch and 16" chainstays... can you say SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!! Puts the Bottlerocket to absolute SHAME. Those 2 are my new dream bikes; both WAY more fun than DH Race bikes (the Mondraker does loook SICK tho). M3 for sale, LOL!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunn Radical Finest: http://www.sunnbicycle.com/english/2010-bikes/downhill-280/radical-282/article/radical-538?/=general

Wouldn't change the spec one little bit! Saw one during a trip to the Pyrenees last year, it was so planted coming down, so I had a ride on a S1 (poverty spec version) and it was so light and fast!

As for FR, Im happy with my A-Line, Boxxer teams, X7 SRAM stuff, all middle of the range stuff because it will get broken before it wears out!

AM... Got to say I like the look of the new Speccy Enduros, but I would probably go with Lapierre Zesty 914: http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/all-mountain-bike/2010/zesty-914-2010/specifications or a custom build on Santa Cruz Nomad (carbon if money was no object!)


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

tbui02721 said:


> Too make this even more dreamy, let's list out these Best Parts. CUSTOM BUILDS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


V10: It's super burly, feels perfect, and only 37lbs








Shock: Push DHX MX tune, Ti spring
Fork: 2010 888 Evo Ti chassis w/ factory ATA
Wheels: AmClassic, Syncros 32, yellow tape & valve
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.7, tubeless w/Stan's
Brakes: Formula The One
Drivetrain: Sram XO, Gravity LT crank, E13 39T ring, 7spd 12-25 cassette, KMC X9sl chain, MRP G3 guide, DX spd pedals
Cockpit: SLR T1 seat, Thomson post, Sunline stem, Gravity LT Carbon DH bar, Titec Porkrinds, Hope bar ends, CC Stainless headset
If Money Were No Object: More Ti bolts

Mojo SL: This gets used for Pro XC races, 50 mi alpine epics, and local play rides with jumps








Fork: Maverick DUC w/custom IFP damper
Wheels: Amclassic & Maverick hubs, NoTubes 355, yellow tape & valve
Tires: Small Block 8 2.35", tubeless w/Stan's
Brakes: Formula R1
Derailleurs: XTR
Shifters: Sram Rocket 8spd
Crankset: FSA carbon, ceramic BB, Ti & Extralite rings 22/32/42
Pedals: XTR
Chain: Sram 890
Cassette: XT 11-28 8spd
Cockpit: Phenom SL seat, KS 5" post, Maverick stem, Monkeylite bar, Titec Porkrinds, CC internal headset
If Money Were No Object: More Ti bolts

Both are quirky I know, but you can't argue with results.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

DH superCo. wit all the fancy fixins
FR 11 SxT, stock is pornstar but custom could be dominatrix BA
AM 11 enduro EVO sickest "trailbike" i laid eyes on in all my life as of yet.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Makulu (with the BOS shock), Boxxer Team (coil YES), new Codes, all SRAM XO, Saint cranks... + plenty of little bling bits here and there.

Then throw in the new Enduro EVO for the trail days and I'm one happy camper!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

cove shocker.


----------



## fitzie13 (Aug 4, 2010)

dh: pivot phoenix
fr:giant faith
amivot firebird

I need to start playing the lottery


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

dh: Nicolai Ion with custom geo (though there are rumors of some sweet 2011 bikes comming out)
fr: TR250
am: Ibis Mojo


Every bike on BOS susp, matching hope brakes and twenty6/straitline bling.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

DH: Transition TR450/Commencal Mini DH
FR: (my BR)/Intense SS
AM: (my '03 RM Edge)


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

If money were no issue I would buy Whistler and a major bike manufacturer such as Giant.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bryantaber (Nov 20, 2006)

DH
2011 Trek Session 88 frame 
2011 Boxxer WC Pushed
2012 Fox Dhx Air rear shock (if reality were no object) 
2011 E13 Dh cranks
823's laced to I9 Hubs UST Minions
Straitline Stem/Pedals
RF Atlas Bars
Formula R1's
Sram X0 Drive w/ Campy road casstt

weenie enough?? 

FR 
Trek Scratch w/ 2011 Fox 36 Air


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lapierre DH bike, Fox 40, RC4, Elixirs, X-O, 823 laced to Kings, etc.
Ibis Mojo HD with all the trimmings.
Enduro Evo
Santa Cruz Driver 8


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd get Doc to build me a Silencer.
A genuine masterpiece that will last a lifetime, fast too.

The I'd get onto Sticle for one of his lovely hardtail frames.

Seriously, money is no issue and you're all going for off the peg frames. What is wrong with you people!?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Anything from Nicolai or Knolly. Possibly Intense.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

The new DHR or an Evil Revolt with saint brakes and a full deity component spec is all I would need. I wouldn't care about the other bikes honestly.


----------



## tbui02721 (Jul 31, 2010)

I Love It


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

specialized SW TARMAC SL2 and that awd Christani bike just for the hell of it


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Twisted1 said:


> specialized SW TARMAC SL2 and that awd Christani bike just for the hell of it


Why an SL2 when a SL3 is so much more awesome.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

ill be honest GT Fury would be up there as a dedicated race bike.rode one around a few weeks ago and it felt amazing.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Honda DH bike
I like my pivot and NomadC... but they would have all XTR and Float 36 180's instead of what they do now. I have to compromise here and there to keep 2 bikes running.

But I'd like an Ibis HD, and a Pivot Phoenix as well for fun


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

carbon version of what I have right now. Probably the same build, save a nicer wheelset. 

(session 88 with saint).


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

DH:
FTW Industries Fb-10 (in raw of course) 
2011 boxxer team
hope/721 wheels
sram x9 build

AM:
Sinister Gruitr (raw)
Lyrik
sram x9 
hadley/721 wheels

FR: 
Santa Cruz Driver 8 (black)
totem
sram x9 
hope/729 wheels


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

If money was no object a new bike would the last thing I would be dreaming about. 

How bout a 7000 sq ft home with a heated pool, ohh, oohh, and a heated driveway on Mc Nair Street in North Van. Maybe a weekend condo in Whistler too please.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd go with a piece of or full mountain so I can open my own park, that way I don't have to drive a distance to get to something good (doesn't include a shuttle... that I don't mind). One in your own back yard would be cool.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I'd stick with my Session 88


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> Also got to ride his Black Market Kill Switch! 4 inch travel X Fusion with lockout, Argyle fork so it's basically a mini DH that becomes a DJ bike with a flick of the switch and 16" chainstays...


How is the Killswitch in any way a mini DH bike?


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

DH: New DHR, 40, Hadleys to 721s, Saint Cranks and brakes, X0 drivetrain

AM: Mojo, 36 Float, X0, lots of fancy light sh*t


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

probably Spec SX Trail...start with frame and build up with all sorts of bling and fancy equip :thumbsup: 

but then again if more were truly no issue, then I would have a crap load of bikes for all types of moods


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Every production Knolly bike with my choice of spec


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

intense 951
2011 dhr
2010 yeti rdh team colours

and i would fail at riding any of them


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

If money was no issue I would have a 5", 6.5", and 8+" bikes all custom built for my size.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

DH: Banshee Legend or Turner DW DHR or Knolly Podium
FR: Knolly DT, Banshee WC
AM: Rune or 5spot


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> How is the Killswitch in any way a mini DH bike?


Because it's small, maneuvearble and fun on DH courses... like other short travel 4X or SS bikes are :madman:

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

If $ were no object then I'd prob get a Evil Revolt then hire someone to teach me to ride DH which means I'l have to get out of TX.

For local trails, my Evil Sovereign is perfect but I'd buy Chromag & Deity comp's. 

Trail FS, I'd love Pivot Firebird or 5.7, Banshee Rune/Spitfire, TBC Covert, upcoming Evil 140mm FS (forget the name).

I've only had 2 MTB's so I'd go nuts buying everything I wanted to try out. It'd be SICK. I wouldn't know where to start....


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Pretty happy with my bikes.

But I would buy something in the neighborhood of 3,000 acres of lower mountain property (no need for snow) somewhere nestled in among big trees where there is fog and mist and a bit of rain year round to keep the soil nice and tacky. I'd have a bobcat, couple chainsaws, and all sorts of outdoor tools to create trails. Some sort of big lifted old chevy truck to shuttle with OR just go wheelin with. Dirtbike or three. A fairly decent sized house, doesn't have to be outrageously fancy. Hot tub. Pool. Large covered outside kitchen with a few rotating beers on tap. Small weber, big custom charcoal grill, and a meat smoker to cover all bases for cooking.

I figure with that I'd have plenty of people over to help with building trails and eating and drinking. There'd probably be a bit of riding that would happen every now and then too.

Oh, yeah money is no object. Lexus LFA, restored 53 Chevy pickup, M5, Escalade, maybe a few private jets.


----------



## kmac999 (Apr 12, 2010)

his dudeness said:


> Pretty happy with my bikes.
> 
> But I would buy something in the neighborhood of 3,000 acres of lower mountain property (no need for snow) somewhere nestled in among big trees where there is fog and mist and a bit of rain year round to keep the soil nice and tacky. I'd have a bobcat, couple chainsaws, and all sorts of outdoor tools to create trails. Some sort of big lifted old chevy truck to shuttle with OR just go wheelin with. Dirtbike or three. A fairly decent sized house, doesn't have to be outrageously fancy. Hot tub. Pool. Large covered outside kitchen with a few rotating beers on tap. Small weber, big custom charcoal grill, and a meat smoker to cover all bases for cooking.
> 
> ...


Man when the lottery hit 50 million, this was my exact dream if I won. Minus the private jets.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> Because it's small, maneuvearble and fun on DH courses... like other short travel 4X or SS bikes are :madman:
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Something like an SS is more mini DH. Little slacker, little longer. But the Killswitch has a 69 degree head angle. Short ass chain stays. The thing was made to be a full suspension street hardtail. Defiantly flickable and maneuverable but would be way to twitchy on some real DH runs.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Felt great to me and you'd better tell this guy too then: 




Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## kmac999 (Apr 12, 2010)

As far as money no object build on bikes

DH-Knolly Podium

FR-Park Knolly Delirium

Am-Trail Banshee Spitfire

This along with the house and property would be sweet


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*My Bike*

*MY BIKE*:thumbsup:

Spec Details:

Frame - *Corsair Maelstrom* (Medium)
Rear Shock - Marzocchi Roco WC RC
Headset - Corsar
Seat Collar - Corsair
Fork - 2010 Rock Shox Totem DH 2 Step
Stem - Straitline SSC
Handlebars - Easton Monkeylite DH
Grips - Brave Connector Lock-On Grips 
Saddle - SDG Bel Air RL Titanium 
Seatpost - Titec El Norte Scoper ProLite
Brakes - Shimano Saint
Rotors - 203mm - Dirty Dog/Magura
R/Derailleur - Saint Long Cage
Rear Shifter - Saint - SLM 810
Cassette - Saint/SLX 11-34T
Chain - XT Chain (HG93)
Crankset - HammerSchmidt AM 
Front Shifter - HammerSchmidt X.0
Bottom Bracket - HammerSchmidt AM (83mm)
Wheelset - Crank Bros Opium and Sage 
Tires - WTB Weirwolf 2.5
Inner Tubes - Schwalbe
Pedals - Shimano PD-M545 
*WEIGHT: 18.8kg - 41.36pds*


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Demo 8

With a Fox Forty

Maybe throw in the Demo 9 for the hell of it.

but only if I still can have my SX Trail.

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

kmac999 said:


> Man when the lottery hit 50 million, this was my exact dream if I won. Minus the private jets.


I used to live on a huge chunk of property a few years back and was able to build my own private trails. Really can't beat waking up in the morning and going for a ride from the front door to your own singletrack. At some point in the near future I'll have my own piece of land to play with.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Private land with trails would definitely be in the cards. It use to be private land for 300+ yard shooting range for machine guns but now it'd be a compound with the MG Range plus trails. Different areas of the property, of course.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

big garage... lots of bikes (for friends also!)...every minute to ride... private/lease Helicopter for travelling and lift!
New models... and maintaining older ones!
I like the idea!


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Tkul said:


> private/lease Helicopter for travelling and lift!


Drop in right off the copter without landing. How cool would that be?

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Is still money still an issua on mountain bikes ?
You can buy the best and highest end of bikes and parts with the price of the cheapest car......
besides those who are young and still in school or colledge ...is there any one found who cant spend 7-8 K $ .....i supposed it at the highest price with best bikes other wise some very cool rigs could be set up for under 5 K....
i always think we are lucky we have fell in a passion that we could easily reach......
See my friends who are car lovers and talk about cars over 800 K ......also all those who own cars over 40 K are in a constant care for their vehicle al the time keeping it clean and woring about it. geting nervous about it being robbed......
But we take our loves anywhere with our selves in the woods over rocks hit it hard on rock gardens ' speed up on steeps crash and gnarl drop and jump and all is fun.....
And when we care for our bikes its not really for the cost it may have ot caring or servicing it.....you like it when you sit besides it and work on it hands full of grit and grease ' face full of oil....then when every thing is fine and dialed in you fly on the single track.....your spirit flies high..........
Even if its robbed away 3-4 K $ istn that much to think about it......you only miss it......


----------



## tbui02721 (Jul 31, 2010)

SABER_MTB said:


> Is still money still an issua on mountain bikes ?
> You can buy the best and highest end of bikes and parts with the price of the cheapest car......
> besides those who are young and still in school or colledge ...is there any one found who cant spend 7-8 K $ .....i supposed it at the highest price with best bikes other wise some very cool rigs could be set up for under 5 K....
> i always think we are lucky we have fell in a passion that we could easily reach......
> ...


so true...


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

To me my bikes are worth more than the 8k i've invested in them. Time and love have gone into them to build them up and keep them running. No thief grabs my bikes easy when they're in the garage, it's locked with one of the best chains on the market more used for expensive motorcycles.(english brand Almax Security Chains)


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Session 88. Sadly, money is an object for a father of two, who go to private school. I need to move out of where I live


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

My build off my tranny on a cove STD


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

My money no object desire bike is the Superco Silencer. Google it if you haven't seen one

I have a Brooklyn racelink and this is a mega Evo vsn of that. Steel, low slack, light, nothing pedals like the jackshaft system and even when they do do a production run, numbers will be so low it will probably be the rarest DH bike on the planet short of a Honda


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd take a custom framed (different tubing so it's not the mission frame) 2011 DB 'Goat, but swap the 36 180 with a totem solo air and the dhx with a vivid air. have it raw with anodized black digital graphics. In other words, Ill take the biggest, baddest, freshest thing you got.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Limitless budget??

I'd want a custom Ti bike like my Niota 'cept w/ 5-6 rear travel and a 150-170mm fork and room for a 2.5" rear tire. My current bike (below) has 5" rear and 140mm front, and it feels like it needs just a tidbit more travel to keep from beating me up so bad after a full day of Northstar riding.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dh: session88, 40, saint, deemax, XO, enve bar & post, point one
Fr: dhr, 36, same as above except fork
Mini dh or am: '11 intense SS, 160 36, same as above except fork


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Intense M9


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd stick with my current rig and invest the money elsewhere.

2009 Specialized Demo 7 
HammerSchmidt
Atomlab Pimplite wheels w/Chris King hubs
XO shifters
Truvativ Boobars
etc.

Not a bad pickup for my $1350


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

*My DH Rig would be:*
Start with a Mondraker Summum Pro Team and change a few bits:
Rear Shock: CCDB
Fork: Boxxer WC in place of the standard Fox40
Chainguide: E.13 LG1+
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Chainset: Shimano XTR
Chainring: 38T
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech II
Cassette: Sram OG-1070 11-26t
Chain: KMC Ti Gold
Pedals: Straightline SC
Front Brake: Hope V2 203mm 
Rear Brake: Hope V2 203mm
Brake Levers: Hope Tech
Handlebars: Renthal Fat Bar
Stem: Hope Direct Mount
Headset: Chris King Ti
Grips: ODI Yeti Lock On
Wheelset: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Saddle: SDG I Beam ISky
Seatpost: SDG I Beam Carbon Micro
Think thats everything excluding tyres, with fox 40's it comes in at 34.5 pounds, so with Boxxer WC's on it will be light!

*Now for the Park Bike:*
Frame: Transition TR250
Shock: CCDB
Fork: Fox 36 Float 180 RC2 1.5 Taper
Chainguide: E.13 LG1+
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR RD-M980 GS
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Chainset: Shimano XTR
Chainrings: 36T
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech II
Cassette: 11-32
Chain: KMC Ti Gold
Pedals: Straightline SC
Front Brake: Hope V2 203mm 
Rear Brake: Hope V2 203mm
Brake Levers: Hope Tech
Handlebars: Syncros FR20 2014
Stem: Syncros FR Stem
Headset:Syncros Hardcore Tapered Headset
Grips: ODI Yeti Lock On
Wheelset: Syncros DS28 laced onto Hope Pro 2 Hubs, DT Comp spokes
Saddle: SDG I Beam ISky
Seatpost: SDG I Beam Carbon Micro

*Finally My Everyday Bike:*
Frame: Chromag Stylus
Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
Shifters: SRAM X0
Chainset: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Specific
Cassette: 11-32
Chain: KMC Ti Gold
Pedals: Straightline SC
Front Brake: Hope M4 203mm 
Rear Brake: Hope M4 203mm
Brake Levers: Hope Tech
Handlebars: Renthal Fat Bar
Stem: Hope DH
Headset: Hope
Grips: ODI Yeti Lock On
Wheelset: Syncros DS28 laced onto Hope Pro 2 Hubs, DT Comp spokes
Saddle: SDG I Beam ISky
Seatpost: SDG I Beam Carbon Micro


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

A day on everyone else's dream bike, then back to my Jedi.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

flymybike said:


> A day on everyone else's dream bike, then back to my Jedi.


well said


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 29, 2010)

Either a Foes DHS Mono 2:1 in red
or a Rotec rl9 in black


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

orange 225 mk3, cane creek double barrel
2011 marzocchi 888 with nickel plated stanchions, avy ssp cartridge
hope headset
superstar roller bearing bottom bracket
superstar superlugga rear hub laced to 823
hope pro 2 from hub laced to 823
e.13 dh cranks
weeze chain ring
superstar plasma chainguide
sram X.0 drivetrain
sunline marzocchi dm stem
renthal .25 inch rise 750 wide
hope tech v2 brake set, with superstar colourd braided hose, of course vented rotors
hope seat clamp
tompson elite seatpost
stelle flight seat
superstar nano thru pins pedals, modified.
either continental der baron or mud king tyres, depending on conditions.
ODI ruffian grips

thats if unlimited budget for DH bike

everything else bike:
orange 5 with ccdb
fox 36 160 talas with kashima stanchions
hope pro 2 front hub lacted to mavic xm819
superstar supermugga xc rear hub laced to xm819
hope headset
superstar ceramic bottom bracket
e.13 xc single ring crank set
weeze chain ring
weeze carbon chainguide
sram X.0 drivetrain, wide range casset
hope stem
renthal 712mm wide bar
hope tech m4 brake set, superstar braided hose
hope adjustable seatclamp
tompson elite seatpost
stelle flight seat
superstar nano thru pin pedals, modified
contiental mountian king 2.2 in black chilli
ODI ruffiant grips


maybe a little to specific?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Commencal Supreme


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

schneidie said:


> DH:
> FTW Industries Fb-10 (in raw of course)
> 2011 boxxer team
> hope/721 wheels
> sram x9 build


id get that for the lifts and just keep my ridge of everything else i absolutely love my ridge:thumbsup:


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

DH: Foes Hydro close 2nd Scott Gambler 10
FR: Knolly Delirium
AM: Giant Reign X0

But i would settle for my pre-ordered '11 Voltage FR10 that won't be here until April.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Turner DHR, best of everything. Hardest part selection for me is the forks and shock. Factory vs aftermarket modifications..


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

no dh around me so a mojo hd with totem solo air lowered to 165. orange with raw fork of course.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

A cabin in Bridger Canyon, MT on 200 sq acres, a back hoe, and a garage containing a carbon V-10, Giant Glory 0, Canfield Jedi, and a carbon Nomad for those few uphill days.

All the DH bikes would be loaded with the new Fox 40/DHX stuff, new 2011 Codes, and a healthy combo of Saint/Sram accoutramade, and would be either flat aluminum or raw carbon finish, as would my TLD D3.

And a truck. My Saturn would have a tough time fitting so much awesomeness on a trunk rack.

And a few months in Switzerland and Costa Rica. Riding in Switzerland, and relaxing in Tabacon Hot Springs in CR. 

And maybe a 29er that i would leave out in the rain, just so it felt neglected and knew its true place in my heart.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

if money wasn't an issue, i'd get an intense m6 and live in whistler for a couple of weeks each year


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> End thread.


second that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*If money really wasn't an issue.....*

If money were no issue I'd buy whistler and put heating machines all over the bike trails to keep the snow off them. I'd switch some of the lifts so the bike carrying lifts were every 5 or 6, so mtbers would have to wait a little longer, but you can mountain bike and ski/snowboard in the winter. Then I'd make killer profits in the winter and summer and money would be even less of a problem. Then I could invite anyyone to private days at the mountain, so we would have every trail to ourselves (selfish... Yes I know) but don't worry, I cover the cost of travel for everyone on here so you could fly out every weekend on my private jets and ride the park. I'd invite you all to my private birthday party as well. When you all came to stay for the weekend you would be forced to stay in your individual private mini mansions built on the top of the mountain (or near the top). Every room in every mini mansion would have a fridge full of every kinda booze. As far as bikes go I'd buy 18 of every bike in the world in every size so people can ride whatever bike the want. I'd also have a fleet of pimped out pitbikes I would force eveyone to race down a-line evey once in a while. Oh and I'd take a helicopter tour of the grand canyon.

In winter while the ski runs have snow on them we would have tube races down them too. I would have pleanty of ski/snowboard/snow bike equipment so y'all could do that in the winter If you want to. May keep a few hundred snowmobiles up there too for fun. I'd hire college mascots to serve the food whenever anyone wanted to eat. I'd hire someone to be waldo and hide on the mountain in a new spot everyday, and whoever finds him that day wins another free day at my park.

The only kicker would be building days Saturday morning from 6am-2pm, but when everyone has a bobcat to work it should go fast.

I'd cover part of the mountain with a sick waterpark. Some huge fast slides, and some of the old style schlitterbahn style slides. I'd have a massive dog park for people to bring their canines. I'd hire the dog whisperer to settle all the problems in my dog park. I would also build a huge shopping mall with shops and attractions for women so they have no problem with you going riding. I build a sick mcdonalds style playground for the kids ( think about hitting 50mph on some of the slides).

After all that I'd establish and airline the allows you to bring your bike with you on the plane. Dogs would be allowed on too. My airline would let you use portable electronic devices on take-off and landing because we are rebels. Oh, and if you say "moosey is a beast" my airline let's you fly free. The ticket people who you would say it to would record itand email it to me, so everynight I could fall asleep to thousands of people saying I'm a beast.

After I'd move on to Africa and for the most part end world hunger. I'd donate tons of dh and fr bikes to the kids they they would become awesome dhers. Then I would donate billions to all types of cancer research organizations in an attempt to speed up the discovery of the cure for cancer. I would also pay mr Webster some big money to add some special words to the dictionary. I would have a large marble statue of me doing a backflip built and I'd mount it on top of my main mansion. I'd pay reasearchers to discover a hypoalergenic cat, because my dad and brother are allergic, and I want to see what having a cat is like.

Then to top every day off, I would pay Chillies to bring back the Awesome Blossom and i'd split one with my best friends everynight, after which I'd probably lapse into a food coma from all the junk I ate earlier that day. I'd then wake up in the morning sitting ate a table with my best friends, and we'd go do it all again.

Few other notable things:
I'd hire oprah to do something, maybe annouce my arrival at certail trails at the park, example: (imagine oprahs voice) Please welcome... Moosey! And then some theme song playing and I walk through smoke and emerge looking super beastly.

I'd hire Justin beiber to do dishes and NOT sing

I'd have 5 dogs. A golden retreiver female, a male Alaskan malamute, and a Scottish terrier for sure. Other two are open for later review.

So... If money were no issue that would be what's up^^^
sorry for spelling and grammar errors. It's late and I'm typing with one finger on my iPod touch...

If money were no problem I'd look into the new corsair. It's pretty cool lookin.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I would find a way to duplicate this in my life. 

I am the one on the left and my little brother is on the right. The fact is the bikes were these girls and I used to beg my dad to take me to visit them (they lived accross town), since we didn't have bikes ourselves, too poor. 

Anyways, the joy I got when I jumped on the bike was surreal.

I live and ride looking for that precious moment in my life, sometimes I lose sight of what it is all about, but there isn't a bike no matter how pimp that can give me that joy.

It's about the ride not the bike, don't forget that.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hookers and Whiskey.

Or the life of Charlie Sheen on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

A 2011 Specialized Demo, built up with my own spec, but I have no real DH in my country and I can't afford both the space and money to have such an expensive rack for clothes.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Moosey said:


> If money were no issue I'd buy whistler and put heating machines all over the bike trails to keep the snow off them. I'd switch some of the lifts so the bike carrying lifts were every 5 or 6, so mtbers would have to wait a little longer, but you can mountain bike and ski/snowboard in the winter. Then I'd make killer profits in the winter and summer and money would be even less of a problem. Then I could invite anyyone to private days at the mountain, so we would have every trail to ourselves (selfish... Yes I know) but don't worry, I cover the cost of travel for everyone on here so you could fly out every weekend on my private jets and ride the park. I'd invite you all to my private birthday party as well. When you all came to stay for the weekend you would be forced to stay in your individual private mini mansions built on the top of the mountain (or near the top). Every room in every mini mansion would have a fridge full of every kinda booze. As far as bikes go I'd buy 18 of every bike in the world in every size so people can ride whatever bike the want. I'd also have a fleet of pimped out pitbikes I would force eveyone to race down a-line evey once in a while. Oh and I'd take a helicopter tour of the grand canyon.
> 
> In winter while the ski runs have snow on them we would have tube races down them too. I would have pleanty of ski/snowboard/snow bike equipment so y'all could do that in the winter If you want to. May keep a few hundred snowmobiles up there too for fun. I'd hire college mascots to serve the food whenever anyone wanted to eat. I'd hire someone to be waldo and hide on the mountain in a new spot everyday, and whoever finds him that day wins another free day at my park.
> 
> ...


You read a lot of comic books don't you. Funny


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 29, 2010)

oh if we are going to go really mental i would buy the red bull rampage site dh there all day charge red bull silly monies to ride there every year and enter myself in to the worlds and pay all the other riders to ride little girls bikes to make me win and for laughs.
i would also buy new zealand and give it to me best mate coz' he's from there and beacause its a prettty cool country.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Hookers and Whiskey.
> 
> Or the life of Charlie Sheen on Two and a Half Men.


You're being redundant.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd pay for the tooling and R&D costs for Santa Cruz to develop a carbon fiber, VPP Bullit, throw on a PUSHed Solo Air Totem and go from there.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Funny how they do that "Mondraker" logo- when I first saw it I thought it said "MoodBaker". Guess it's been a while since I smoked that stuff...


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Duece said:


> Canfield Formula 1 Jedi built with all the dream parts.
> 
> Or an adult size plastic BIG WHEEL! (all black)


+1 on both! But don't forget a red radio flyer wagon, just gotta read some Calvin & Hobbes to see one of those shreddin' hardcore...


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

Kona Coilair but i take the ghey elixirs off and run a set of hope m4s, with some shiny blue rotors... its not a huge change or a crazy expensive bike, but id use it for all three AM/DH...i dont freeride so that wouldnt matter...

plus its such a pretty color...

Although the Intense m9 that is in the first post of the "show your dual crown bikes" is ****ing beautiful and id take that one as well..


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

your mom


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*No issues here!*

*DH: Canfield Jedi*.......no doubt about it! :thumbsup:

Avalanche Woodie
FOX 40
I9's
XO
Saint
Schwalbe
Crampons

*FR: Knolly Delirium*

Avalanche Woodie
2011 Zocchi 66 RC3 Ti
I9's
XX
Saint
Schwalbe
Chromag
Podiums

*AM: Knolly Podium*....That's right, it pedals awesome! 

RC4
FOX 180 Float
I9's
XX
Saint
Schwalbe
Chromag
Podiums


----------

